# Is blowfish secure ?



## manhattan (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello,

I use a software called Tribalweb.net (Looks like VPN) for exchange with my work. I ask authors what encryption they use, they answer blowfish

Is it a good encryption ? May I trust it ?

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Blowfish is a decent encryption scheme. Here's the author's website: http://www.schneier.com/blowfish.html


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Might want to ask them what bit encryption they are using. I think the link said it goes as high as 448 bit. They higher the better. 

My Trillian IM uses blowfish encryption. It is 128 bit.


----------

